
Bayesian Bandits: Beat A/B testing everytime - amzans
https://dataorigami.net/blogs/napkin-folding/79031811-multi-armed-bandits
======
itamarst
[https://www.chrisstucchio.com/blog/2015/dont_use_bandits.htm...](https://www.chrisstucchio.com/blog/2015/dont_use_bandits.html)

Know nothing about subject, mind you.

